# Saints Row: The Third



## Vai (Mar 3, 2011)

> *STRAP IT ON THIS HOLIDAY WITH SAINTS ROW®: THE THIRD*
> 
> THQ and Volition Inc. Take Open-World Action Over the Top and Then Some in Next Installment of Vaunted Franchise.
> 
> ...


​



> *Saints Row: The Third*
> Years after taking Stilwater for their own, the Third Street Saints have evolved from street gang to household brand name,
> with Saints sneakers, Saints energy drinks and Johnny Gat bobble head dolls all available at a store near you.
> The Saints are kings of Stilwater, but their celebrity status has not gone unnoticed.
> ...


​


-----
Taken off the gameinformers website, can't wait for this one.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 3, 2011)

Loved the second and thought it was much darker than what I expected.

My body is ready.


----------



## Bender (Mar 3, 2011)

^

What he said

This is gonna be sweet


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 3, 2011)

Cannot wait

SR2>>>GTA4 by a mile


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2011)

Yep, Saints Row>GTA imo. Can't wait for this.


----------



## Black Wraith (Mar 3, 2011)

O agree with the others here, SR2 was miles better then the stupid GTA4.

To me SR2 felt more GTA then GTA4.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 3, 2011)

This reminds me I still need to finish SR2...and GTA4.


cant wait for this one.


----------



## Vai (Mar 3, 2011)

glad to see I'm not the only one.


I can't wait to see pics of the game.
And a new city too!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2011)

Insurance Fraud is one of my favorite parts of Saints Row, I hope its still there


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow, the concept seems quite interesting for sure.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 3, 2011)

Never played SR2 is it worth picking up?..Mind that I picked up GTA4 and didn't think it was as bad as people made it out to be..

so will I like it?


----------



## Vai (Mar 3, 2011)

You'll enjoy Saints Row 2 if you liked San Andreas.


GTA IV wasn't a bad game at all, it just disregarded a lot of things you could do on previous GTAs, was the story much improved? yes. Did the game became more realistic ? absolutely.

But that made it boring, driving from point A to point B was boring. Activities were... too real.  


Eventually saints row came out and it was soooo fun to play people started to compare. There's lot of guns, lots of crazy over the top activities, a gazzilion of customizing options for you, your cars, your properties.... and so much more stuff.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 3, 2011)

^San Andreas was my shit. 

Then I'll pick SR2 as soon as I can..Infact I was already looking it up and reading stuff on it..A few reviews say it suffers from bad A.I. is it true?

Regardless..since it's something that San Andreas fans will like I'll be sure to get it asap.


----------



## Vai (Mar 3, 2011)

I think the bad A.I is related to how easy the game can be. You can really storm into a room full of bad guys with shotguns pointing at you and you still laugh the damage off and kill them quickly.

However there are 3 dificulties if you think its too easy.


You won't understand some stuff that carries over from SR1, since SR2 is a sequel but its not a game heavily based on the story so it won't be much.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Mar 3, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cannot wait
> 
> SR2>>>GTA4 by a mile




Could not agree more cant wait to see whats new here.


----------



## Vai (Mar 3, 2011)

With a view on the new city, Steelport.


----------



## Shukaku_Demon (Mar 4, 2011)

Fuck yea, 1st one was cool, but the second one was amazingly fun especially when playing co op. My gf and I played the shit out of this lol, I heard the third one is suppose to be wackier too. Gonna be a sick game.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 4, 2011)

Can't fucking wait, one of the best games of 2011, calling it. Least one of the most fun for sure.


----------



## Bender (Mar 4, 2011)

I can't wait to cap Dex's punk-ass in Saints Row 3


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cannot wait
> 
> SR2>>>GTA4 by a mile



This.

There was no tedium just big,dumb,awesome fun.

Can't wait.

And Steelport looks like goddamn Gotham..


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2011)

Fucking sold.  I couldn't even play gta4 it was so dreary.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 6, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Cannot wait
> 
> SR2>>>GTA4 by a mile



its the other way around for me 

cant wait though. thought this would be out sooner it'll be probably 3 years since SR2 when this game comes out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 6, 2011)

I have to admit I sort of prefered the cars in GTA4. SR2's cars were abit too arcady.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 6, 2011)

I found the driving controls in GTA4 awful, the slightest bump or wrong turn and you lost control

And the choppers


----------



## Vai (Mar 6, 2011)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have to admit I sort of prefered the cars in GTA4. SR2's cars were abit too arcady.




I like the arcady feeling, mainly because you could customize them to look preposterously awesome.


Althought I did prefer the driving in saints row 1. Cars took a bit longer to reach their top speed, and the camera was further back.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2011)

I didn't know people played GTA or SR for the cars.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Mar 6, 2011)

Gnome on Fire said:


> I didn't know people played GTA or SR for the cars.



well if you think about it, most of the time you are driving since you have to drive the mission, drive to the objective, kill/steal the objective and then get away.


----------



## Vai (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's some news.



> # Saints Row 3 starts with a bungled heist that sees the majority of the gang jailed. This raises the ire of a new gang, the Syndicate, which holds you and your closest allies prisoner on a jet. The gang wants to squeeze a percentage of the Saints' monthly profits, which of course leads to a fight and causes your character to jump out of the jet. That's how the Saints roll.
> 
> # Same hero from SR1 and SR2.
> Johnny Gat and Shaundi, two of your major allies from Saints Row 2, will be returning as accomplices.
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2011)

The leveling system sounds cool, and I was wondering when a game would bring back the skinny/fat meter.


----------



## Vai (Mar 8, 2011)

Actually, aparently that is the only wrong thing in that list. 
They also took out food items.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2011)

The whole leveling system is wrong or just the weight thing? At least we get Giant Dildos and Air Strikes.


----------



## Vai (Mar 8, 2011)

Just the weight thing.


			
				volition dude said:
			
		

> This is not correct. You can still modify your body, but weight/muscle mass modification is a visual effect only and no points are assigned with regard to modifying it.




About the leveling: 
Someone wrote this based on what was in the magazine



> Saints row the third is the first game in the series to feature a standard level up system.If you wanted to upgrade your accuracy,weapon damage,or sprinting ability in previous games,you had to complete all levels of a specific activity.
> This time around,respect works exactly like xp.Earn enough respect and you will rank up,which unlocks a new collection of perks and ablities for purchase.If you avoid melee combat,you can bypass those upgrades and have cash for weapon based perks.
> With player choice being such a big focus in saints row this new system allows you to upgrade your character the way you want.





 
About the giant dildo and air strike 


Gnome on Fire said:


> At least we get Giant Dildos and Air Strikes.





> New weapons like this one melee weapon-a giant bat shaped like a certain sex toy-leans far towards the novelty end of the specturm.This floppy rubber weapon is fully animated and endowed,and adds an unmistakable degree of insult to an attack.Beating an elderly woman with a sledgehammer is typically frowned upon,but youre really pushing the lines of decency when youre pummeling her with a purple phallus.
> 
> A sex toy might be good for a laugh,but it doesnt do much good when faced with an angry mob of morning star.When overwhelmed,players can call an airstrike by painting the target area with a laser.If your enemis are camped under an awning or other cover,you can opt for a predator drone.Like the iconic ac-130 level in call of duty 4,this changes your perspective to a top down view.You can pepper areas with standard bombs or release a smart bomb tha can be precisely controlled with the analog sitcks.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2011)

I call it now. AMAZING game...watch.


----------



## Vai (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 10, 2011)

Vai said:


> Here's some news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Choices and consequences in mah Saints Row 3? Alongside a San Andreas-like light rpg aspect? 


I'm not sure what the sudden attraction is to 'awesome' buttons, though.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 10, 2011)

Vai said:


>



All of those are just weird designs for a gun. Its obviously a rifle but it has a forward grip which if on any gun would be on a submachine gun for extra stability.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome button makes you awesome cause saints row 3 will be AWESOME


----------



## Bender (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry for the off-topic talk but...Has the new Game informer magazine been released and this new info is in it?


On another note, thank god we won't be seeing Pierce's lame-ass.


----------



## Vai (Mar 10, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> All of those are just weird designs for a gun. Its obviously a rifle but it has a forward grip which if on any gun would be on a submachine gun for extra stability.



they're probably just showing how you can level up some weapons or something.



Bender said:


> Sorry for the off-topic talk but...Has the new Game informer magazine been released and this new info is in it?
> 
> On another note, thank god we won't be seeing Pierce's lame-ass.



Yes it has, there's some pics of the magazine around. But low quality.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2011)

Q3 is so far away D:


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 11, 2011)

This is a universe where Voodoo actually works, there are gangsters fully capable of getting knifed in the chest then calmly pulling it out and killing the guy who did it, shot a dozen times, then only going down after getting an extended dose of fiery flaming hell (Los Carnales plotline, SR1), pirates fight ninjas in the streets, and the laws of reality seem to bend out of their way for cool stuff.



In such a universe, guns don't even care if they're properly constructed.


----------



## Vai (Mar 17, 2011)

recently, this piece of news came out, 



			
				Destructoid said:
			
		

> The Saints Row series is, by far, one of the most ludicrously extreme franchises out there. Unfortunately, however, even Volition has standards. According to the studio, trying to censor Saints Row: The Third has been like attempting to define pornography ... oh, and they also won't have farts in jars.
> 
> "It's like defining porn. I can't define it, but I know when I see it," said senior producer Greg Donovan in the latest Game Informer. "Not every crazy weapon idea that gets thrown out at meetings ends up getting used. With some ideas, we're like 'that's not over the top... even we know that's distasteful' to the point where I don't even want to tell you what the ideas were. Put it that way."
> 
> Yes, one of those rejected weapon ideas was a fart in a jar, wielded like an explosive grenade. It would cause enemies to vomit, rendering them helpless in a fight. I don't know how that was deemed unacceptable in a game that lets you spray shit at people.




It appears they're now pondering in actually adding that fart in a jar thing to the game.

However I don't really get how twitter works, so .. 



they also have cool information



Also a lot of reveal on the .


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 17, 2011)

I can't fucking wait for this game...


----------



## Lupin (Mar 17, 2011)

Just got Saints Row 2. I suck at the respect missions . Just running around slicing Ronin up.


@Pierce h8'rs

Y u gotta be like that? :ho


----------



## Vai (Mar 24, 2011)

> In just a few short years, the 3rd Street Saints have grown from a small group of thugs to a major commercial force, with endorsement deals and piles of cash large enough to make Scrooge McDuck envious. That?s great news for the gang, but it?s a tricky setup for Saints Row: The Third. What do you do when you?re at the top of your game? The guys at Volition found the solution: get tossed out of a plane. Once you land in Steelport, it?s up to you to take over the all-new city from scratch.
> 
> ?When you first get to Steelport, you immediately realize that the Syndicate has locked out all of your cash and that the Saints aren?t around you,? says the game?s lead designer, Scott Phillips. ?It?s just you and Shaundi, essentially stuck on your own.?
> 
> ...



from gametrailers, found that bolded part really interesting.


----------



## Judas (Mar 24, 2011)

Time to thug it out.


----------



## Vai (Mar 28, 2011)

Those police cars, just epic.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't know if it's been posted. Anyways, I'm trying to contribute:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDvN0BGiWVo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2011)

Jesus Christ..that looks so good!


----------



## Vai (Mar 29, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Don't know if it's been posted. Anyways, I'm trying to contribute:


----------



## Lupin (Mar 30, 2011)

Just beat SR2. The last fight against that Ultor guy was probably one of the easiest boss fights i've ever played. I know SR3 >>>> GTA xx for sure now though.


----------



## Vai (Mar 31, 2011)

Ice said:


> Just beat SR2. The last fight against that Ultor guy was probably one of the easiest boss fights i've ever played. I know SR3 >>>> GTA xx for sure now though.



ehehe, "boss fight" 
Did you do the Julius secret missions in the police station ?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 31, 2011)

Vai said:


> ehehe, "boss fight"
> Did you do the Julius secret missions in the police station ?



Eh..it was short even for a "joke" trailer..


----------



## Lupin (Apr 1, 2011)

Julius secret missions? I think i'll go try it out.

36 seconds of useless things, 1 second of gameplay. . That was a pretty weak debut trailer.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2011)

It's more a teaser than anything. =p


----------



## Knight (May 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]l49PAHigCHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (May 31, 2011)

Knight said:


> [YOUTUBE]l49PAHigCHg[/YOUTUBE]



I'm buying this


----------



## Aruarian (May 31, 2011)

Even the interviewers for GameSpot are horrid.


----------



## Knight (Jun 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]csTf2Z7xlQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Jun 1, 2011)

A CG trailer, nice.

Epic ending, and dat DDT.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn...need this game. I love saints row series


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 1, 2011)

Knight said:


> [YOUTUBE]csTf2Z7xlQ0[/YOUTUBE]



Oh yes.

Everything that needed to be said is said..


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont even know what the fuck just happened and I want it even more.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2011)

@Trailer

Sexy baby


----------



## Gnome (Jun 1, 2011)

Fuck yeah, purple


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 1, 2011)

No one man should have all that power.  DDT!  DDT!  BAH GAWD!

What would make this even better?  If they saved your influence from the 2nd game.  Yeh, unlikely but soon that is going to be requisite.  Especially with games this detail oriented.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btQwBVBblvc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecQXBq06t4s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhMGICliOnE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 9, 2011)

This is it! Finally, a game that will truly rival San Andreas in fun.

EDIT: Im giving this shit life.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 18, 2011)

What the hell peeps? This game might dethrone San Andreas when it comes to fun! Get hyped for it dammit, lol.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2011)

Didn't notice the update .

Looks awesome.


----------



## Vai (Jun 19, 2011)

The jet does make me druul. And ... well, the graphics are really damn good too.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 13, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVs7yQRPlYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 13, 2011)

Best seizure trailer ever.


----------



## Lupin (Jul 13, 2011)

Epic shit went on right thar. I wonder if people actually got seizures from it. Too bad that costume and truck was preorder only ..

 was really impressed with SR3 apparently.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 13, 2011)

Can nov 15 come faster!


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 20, 2011)

If this game doesn't sell well, I will find where you all live, and spray your front lawn with a septic truck.

For reals.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 20, 2011)

So did they abandon the plot from Saints Row 2?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 20, 2011)

Not really, they just changed the tone.

SR1 = mostly seriously GTA clone.

SR2 = bananas GTA clone with a few semi serious moments.

SR3 = anti-GTA clone given over to total insanity.

As for the story, after the Saints obliterated all the other gangs in Stillwater and partnered with Ultor, they sold themselves out as celebrities. Now they're like a cross between folk heroes, reality TV show stars, and pop icons. Now instead of gangs they're fighting the Syndicate which is an international group of criminals, and eventually the Army.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jul 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntwpu_k8i9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 22, 2011)

Go make yourself a fucking waffle!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv3h2tYMiDA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 22, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Go make yourself a fucking waffle!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv3h2tYMiDA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



God bless you!


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 22, 2011)

It's hard to make an NPC that's just as, if not more so badass than the main character sucessfully, but Johnny Gat makes it happen.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 22, 2011)

That was fucking awesome. I'm so glad they continue to ramp up the refuge in audacity.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jul 22, 2011)

wow..that sequence where you have to kill the dudes & catch the girl whilst skydiving was amazing and looks crazy fun..


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Go make yourself a fucking waffle!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv3h2tYMiDA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Fun-fucking-tastic..

I can't freaking wait for this..


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 24, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> wow..that sequence where you have to kill the dudes & catch the girl whilst skydiving was amazing and looks crazy fun..



I hope you can shoot while skydiving/falling throughout the game. I would like for those STAG units to jump after me after I bail out a jet or sum


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 24, 2011)

Better,

Tank skydiving is a confirmed activity.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 24, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Better,
> 
> Tank skydiving is a confirmed activity.



The fuck :sanji
This is turning into my dream game.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2011)

The dream becomes a nightmare.  Hogan is in the game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 25, 2011)

WTF is Hogan doing in this game? Lol.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 25, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Go make yourself a fucking waffle!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uv3h2tYMiDA&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


thats very awesome ,love the dialog.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jul 28, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> The dream becomes a nightmare.  Hogan is in the game.



Don't be like that, it'll be worth if he says, "Lemme tell ya one thing Hermano!"


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Aug 18, 2011)

Speak of the devil:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR72x1rw8d0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Game keeps looking better and better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 18, 2011)

Man GTA better step up next game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 18, 2011)

This is gonna be a beautiful christmas holiday.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 18, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Speak of the devil:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR72x1rw8d0[/YOUTUBE]



I'm gonna be broke this christmas


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow. Just wow.

Count me in for this game. I loved the skydiving shooting scene, this game is out of this world. 



jaknblak said:


> This is gonna be a beautiful christmas holiday.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Aug 19, 2011)

Spreadin the Saints Row Love: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlkHBjSDDGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alien (Aug 23, 2011)

the dude's reaction is priceless


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Aug 27, 2011)

There were some impressive jiggle physics in that demo.


----------



## Vai (Aug 27, 2011)

Alien said:


> the dude's reaction is priceless



hes like WHYYYYYYYYYYYYY



I so need this game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Aug 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5mQHFWEDRg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=242BqD7iHUg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pC2Pn83i2eU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh sheeeyit

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxZGmZzEDrU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 9, 2011)

This game is official out of this world now

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7soxyF7qZVE&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

EIDT: Bonus

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFyF99O-oLY&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 11, 2011)

cyber space ? Take my fucking money thq


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 11, 2011)

So we're gonna have a Tron-esque chapter/stage/level in the game?

Cool.


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 11, 2011)

i even didnt play the two  i need it now..................


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 11, 2011)

OK so at first was like "AWESOME, looks crazy fun." but was scared it would lack the story of 1-2. Which I liked, despite it being over the top. This game has just shown it'll be far more over the top, but still awesome. Tron? Omg...I can't wait for this fucking game.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhFos8X3dys&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

Look what I found.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Sep 12, 2011)

Jesus Christ, *THIS GAME*.

"You know what I see Kenzie? I'm a FUCKING TOILET!" 

That's it, the human race can stop making things now, because nothing will ever top this game.


----------



## Alien (Sep 15, 2011)

Itagaki (creator of Dead or Alive and Ninja Gaiden) will be a playable character 



> Itagaki will feature as a playable character, giving gamers the chance to don the signature leather jacket and sunglasses and run amok on the streets of Steelport when the game ships later this year.



wut


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Alien said:


> Itagaki (creator of Dead or Alive and Ninja Gaiden) will be a playable character
> 
> 
> 
> wut



Now _that_ I gotta see.  Sounds hilarious.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2011)

I hate that friend...should be awesome.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Everyone does.

And yet he's one of the very, very few Japanese developers who has a damn clue about how fledgling Japanese development is these days (which is probably why he left and joined THQ).


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 16, 2011)

His games are awesome, but he's still a perverted dick.


----------



## Krory (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh, no question, he's a huge douchebag. A massive jerk-off.

But doesn't stop the man from being right about certain things.

Not saying you disagree - just pointing it out.  Unsurprisingly, it's people like him, Kojima, Inafune, and Ueda who notice these things. Though only Itagaki is a douchebag.

At least I think so.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Sometimes it's good to have a douchebag though, maybe.


----------



## Bender (Sep 16, 2011)

Cyber hacker

Ex-intelligent agent

Going into the cyberworld

My money is officially your bitch THQ 

Just take it 


Also love the line: "In the real world you just a bitch with a keyboard" 

Pimptastic.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 24, 2011)

YO

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL_Ujs2Gy1k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 24, 2011)

This game will be the best game ever

but november? still so far away.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 24, 2011)

The only good thing about Diablo 3 being delayed is that I can spend more time on the other awesome games of the year like SR3.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 24, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> YO
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gL_Ujs2Gy1k[/YOUTUBE]



Nice although it lacks tits and gore


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 24, 2011)

That flying motorcycle is awesome.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVN89q575NE&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciV1zD_3j7I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Oct 1, 2011)

If you kids don't buy this game, I will burn your house down.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 1, 2011)

This game's hype is off the hook.


----------



## S.o.L (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm going to start this by saying that I am a complete Playstation fanboy, which means that my original opinion of the Saints Row franchise was based on my loyalty to Sony and my loathing of the Xbox. My uneducated opinion on SR was that it was a shallow and poorly done GTA copy. I love every Grand Theft Auto game and have played all of them, since GTA3, to completion; that includes Vice City Stories, Liberty City Stories, and the add ons for GTA4. 

 After finishing GTA4, and the DLC content for it, I was starved for a similar experience. And after discovering that Saints Row 2 was not an Xbox exclusive title I decided that it couldn't be that bad and bit the bullet. Earlier today I completed the story mode for SR2; including the extra mission that made up for Vogel being such a pussy. And I have to say I was immediately hooked, Saints Row is unique, unlike my original thoughts it is not a mere GTA clone. Although similar the experience is completely different, it's so fucking wacky. I have to admit that I enjoyed SR2 more than GTA4, THQ did what Rockstar should have done.

 Don't get me wrong I still love me some GTA but Saints Row proved itself to me, even when I went into the game with the lowest expectations. And I would probably laugh in someones face if they told me two weeks ago that I would feel this way. And now I'm pumped for SR3. Rockstar better step up their game or else they may be permanently dethroned as the kings of the sandbox game genre.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 6, 2011)

Was it the part where you drove around wealthy neighborhoods coating things in shit? Cuz that's what did it for me.


----------



## S.o.L (Oct 7, 2011)

In GTA4 Nico just always seemed like a peasant or an underling he didn't advance, sure he got more money and fell into cool places to live but he wasn't a fucking boss. He was always doing the bidding of someone else. In SR the advancement of your character is easier to see and one of my all time favorite story telling devices is a come up story; Scarface is a great example.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 7, 2011)

The first Saints Row was good too. You're silent in it though, which has its charm. You're basically the boogeyman for gangsters.


----------



## Vai (Oct 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The first Saints Row was good too. You're silent in it though, which has its charm. You're basically the boogeyman for gangsters.



The first was good, I really, really liked the driving.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Oct 7, 2011)

So you want another freaking reason to get this game right now?

Late mission SPOILERS:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Yeah,  was my reaction too.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 13, 2011)

^^
That huge airship is fuckin nice 
There was a video that had the first 20 mins, but got deleted


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 13, 2011)

Final game's chapter is some sort of aerial battle against a mothership?

And this game isn't out yet?


----------



## Lamb (Oct 13, 2011)

You know, whenever you read reviews of Saints Row games, you hear it described as GTA's silly cousin and as being "just for fun". The more I think about it, the more I have to disagree. Saints Row is pure art. Absurdist and at its core an active attack on the overly pretentious video game community that exists in today's market! Volition is obviously the Samuel Beckett of the video game industry, the Luigi Pirandello of game production.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 13, 2011)

November 15th in America and November 18th in Europe, 2011
As much as I hate waiting, I wouldn't want a rush job.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow.

LOL. This will be nice to have after playing the shit out of MW3 & BF3


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SaqegN0s10[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9v4nq-zVJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm sure most folks have seen the new troll BF3 video, however...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SyAvqv_Pj_s&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 19, 2011)

One Saints Row: The Third trailers. Get this, S.T.A.G. (the main law enforcement foe) have their own Helicarrier knockoff. Awesome.

[YOUTUBE]B3Iy5iLcwcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2011)

^
Lol.

New shit

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbGoxULaGnk&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vai (Oct 20, 2011)

This is a very good preview of the game


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 20, 2011)

This game

This fucking game


----------



## ssjsuperman (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds great and the bit of rpg element's makes me want it more.


----------



## Alien (Oct 20, 2011)

in mah veins


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 21, 2011)

Like the floodgates have been thrown open, sizable previews are popping up with new screens and info about Saints Row: The Third









Also, Tom Chick lays down the many, many options you'll have for spending your money this time around.




Had no idea Tom was working with Gamepro now.



And this smaller one;


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkd5ILX_LSs&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOYr4ArVLf0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 22, 2011)

The replay value for this game will be insane. Especially since it has co-op.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=053OazyTRb4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O84loCGINuY[/YOUTUBE]

This is San Andreas 2.0!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 22, 2011)

The option of playing naked truly is hilarious. XD


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rC_HeDfAHZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh gee, GTA V trailer just came out? Whatever will Saints Row do?

THIS.


----------



## Vai (Nov 2, 2011)

the character making is delicious.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Nov 2, 2011)

Russian female is best new voice. Balalaika with an even more nasty sense of humor.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 2, 2011)

Sick shit is SICK!


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 2, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Oh gee, GTA V trailer just came out? Whatever will Saints Row do?
> 
> THIS.




This is what they do:


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC2QD2UYguM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 2, 2011)

Three reviews out 
9.5 - OXM 
8.8 - Play UK
9 - Hyper (Austrialian mag)


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 2, 2011)

Day fucking 1 buy. I can't wait for this goddamn game.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Nov 3, 2011)

With the zombie singing duet, we have officially crossed the rubicon into uncharted waters.

Swim deep, swim forever.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 3, 2011)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> With the zombie singing duet, we have officially crossed the rubicon into uncharted waters.
> 
> Swim deep, swim forever.



What got me was the fact that you can play as a toilet-avatar in a virtual world inside the game..


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Nov 3, 2011)

"Kinzie... WHY AM I A FUCKING TOILET!"

Baker just nailed that line.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 11, 2011)

Where is the European release date?


----------



## Vai (Nov 11, 2011)

november 18 IIRC.

*shake my fist*


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 20, 2011)

I have a question. Is there an option to transfer your stuff from Saints Row 2 to The Third? Your costumes for example.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 21, 2011)

Just got SR3.

Played the first couple of missions. 

This game doesn't start off slow does it.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 21, 2011)

For some reason this one feels smaller than the second one. I can't pin down why though.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 21, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> Foe some reason this one feels smaller than the second one. I can't pin down why though.



I was hoping that there would be more missions this time round.

GTA missions go into the 100's but this doesn't even get passed 50.

It's a shame really.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2011)

One of the best games this year without a fucking doubt.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 21, 2011)

So do you have the option to connect to your save data from the previous game or not? I'm not getting the game for a while but I'd like to know this in advance.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 22, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> So do you have the option to connect to your save data from the previous game or not? I'm not getting the game for a while but I'd like to know this in advance.



There was nothing like that I could find.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 22, 2011)

Zephyr said:


> There was nothing like that I could find.


That's a shame. I'm going to miss the outfits I had in that game. I could have the Saints dressed as *Ninjas*


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 23, 2011)

Fucking hell this game is selling like gang busters, may very well end up being THQ's flagship from now on.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2011)

My Video Review - 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12tC8J0VX6Y&lc=Ueu5C4Svra1m-KF_z5cupQXzrCyWWMDXedDL4Cpjdx8&feature=inbox[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 26, 2011)

This game is pretty awesome. I've already spent the entire day doing random activities for the lulz. Probably do the same tomorrow. 

Also cool review crazymtf.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Nov 26, 2011)

Fuck You Volition


*Spoiler*: __ 



For Killing Johnny Gat


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Nov 26, 2011)

Fun game, but really short. I feel like I got a lot more out of Saints Row 2. And I'm pissed about no online versus, even if SR2's sucked the first's was a blast.



Minato Namikaze. said:


> Fuck You Volition
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't forgive them for the shitty way they did it. It was so bad that I was expecting him to return throughout the entire game, I just couldn't believe that was it. 

Surprising too, because they have been so good with death scenes up until now.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 27, 2011)

So quick question, my hourly income is supposed to stop at 5,000. Is there any way to increase that amount, or does it just stay at 5,000?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 27, 2011)

ArinTheFool said:


> So quick question, my hourly income is supposed to stop at 5,000. Is there any way to increase that amount, or does it just stay at 5,000?



It seems to increase as you play more missions within the game.


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 27, 2011)

ArinTheFool said:


> So quick question, my hourly income is supposed to stop at 5,000. Is there any way to increase that amount, or does it just stay at 5,000?


Well in the last game you can get more when you buy the various shops.


----------



## U mad bro (Nov 27, 2011)

The game is fun but the music selection is gay as shit. I basically been playing my own music since the beginning of the game. I liked that sublime mission with pierce. That shit was kinda funny.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 27, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> It seems to increase as you play more missions within the game.





Gaiash said:


> Well in the last game you can get more when you buy the various shops.



Thanks, i'll try doing both and see if they work.


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 29, 2011)

Uh, yeah so i was playing a mayhem activity and all of the sudden Dr Genki comes out and decks me in the face. Best part was he just took all my bullets like the fucking Terminator. I even ran him over once, but he was just like "nah bitch" and kept chasing me. 

Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Nov 30, 2011)

Ya it did, sometimes you can spot genki on the
Street going rampage ape shit! Its Kinda rare so if
You see him try to kill him you get 300k $$ doing so but
He wont go down easily it took me all my rocket launcher bullets lol


----------



## Gaiash (Nov 30, 2011)

U mad bro said:


> The game is fun but the music selection is gay as shit. I basically been playing my own music since the beginning of the game. I liked that sublime mission with pierce. That shit was kinda funny.


How does it compare to Saints Row 2? Is there still classical music?


----------



## ArinTheFool (Nov 30, 2011)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Ya it did, sometimes you can spot genki on the
> Street going rampage ape shit! Its Kinda rare so if
> You see him try to kill him you get *300k $$* doing so but
> He wont go down easily it took me all my rocket launcher bullets lol


Oh, maybe i shouldn't have ran away from him then. 



Gaiash said:


> How does it compare to Saints Row 2? *Is there still classical music?*



Yes indeed.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 14, 2011)

Can someone tell me when I'm suposed to call Shaundi, Peirce, Viola, and Burt? I keep trying to call them to get them in group of Homies but all I keep getting is a busy signal. What the hell am I doing wrong?


----------



## James Bond (Dec 16, 2011)

Currently playing through it at the moment, took a break from main story to try and build up a capital (properties/shops etc) and doing all the side stuff like prof Genkis missions. Really enjoying it so far although wishing I hadnt fully upgraded my Lambo as now its just a bit too fast.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally got my copy and have been requently been playing it. I only just recently realised that the choice in the Nyte Blade mission I made did me no good and despite what I assumed Burk isn't going to show up and join us anyway. And to make things worse because I didn't realise this I saved over my data before this happened. So with that in mind in the replaying missions I see around the map if I find this one will I unlock him or have I lost the chance to have him as a homie forever?


----------



## Black Wraith (Jan 13, 2012)

Travis Touchdown said:


> Fun game, but really short. I feel like I got a lot more out of Saints Row 2. And I'm pissed about no online versus, even if SR2's sucked the first's was a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



You're not the only one.

I was really expecting him to be back in some crazy fashion. An off screen death for him is stupid.

Although I still think we'll see him back in a DLC or something. 

I still don't think he's dead.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2012)

So I am borrowing the game and almost got a platinum trophy on it. 

Everything in this game is superb, from the weapon selections to the general customization. Although like said above, the selection of music is trash. Get out of here with Tyler the Creator. 

Insurance Fraud is just fun as hell, I got around 600,000ish in one level, combo-ing my crashes.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 16, 2012)

I also hate how the game freezes when taking certain photos. 
But I managed to take two and save it:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jing (Jan 16, 2012)

Gameplay wise 3 is great. But 2 had a better soundtrack, and the gangs were alot more interesting and brutal.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 16, 2012)

Jing said:


> Gameplay wise 3 is great. But 2 had a better soundtrack, and the gangs were alot more interesting and brutal.


Agreed. I also want for there to be a Saints Row 2 DLC pack for this game including a few outfits from that game and the Ronin's katana. I also miss the music shop where I could buy all kinds of music. In this game I find myself listening to Classic FM most of the time.

Anyway I've beat the game now. I might restart but with all the cheats activated and making different choices from the first time.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 23, 2012)

Just beat the game. I like how every upgraded weapon has it own unique advantage, I never get tired for the beatdowns, Music is a letdown in terms of radio, but in terms of the non-radio song kinda decent. Missions are the crazy shit, that alot of video game are missing. 

I'm definitely looking forward for the 4th game.

BTW which ending did like Good or bad one ?


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 23, 2012)

I like the good ending.

*Spoiler*: __ 



GANZTAS IN SPACE....And that I want a Hero song fit so well




And I agree, the Fart in a Jar is kinda funny.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (May 10, 2012)

Welp, my money's definitely gonna be taken this summer.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 20, 2012)

*Saints Row expansion now a full game*

Saints Row: The Third - Enter The Dominatrix will no longer be released as a standalone expansion, THQ has confirmed. Instead, it will be folded into a full Saints Row sequel due in 2013.

The move appears to be the first major decision made by Jason Rubin, the co-founder of Uncharted developer Naughty Dog who was appointed THQ president last month.

"When I looked at the Enter The Dominatrix expansion in production at Volition, I was blown away by the ideas and desire to expand the fiction of the franchise," Rubin said. "I asked the team what it could achieve given more time, more resources, and a broader scope for the project. We all agreed that we wanted to play that game.

"When it comes to Saints Row, it's clear our fans want bigger, better and even more over the top, and that's why Enter The Dominatrix will now be incorporated into a vastly expanded, fully fledged sequel, scheduled for calendar 2013."

Intriguingly, it seems a multiplayer component is in the works, with Rubin adding: "We believe the potential for this sequel is far greater as a full-priced, full-length, high-quality connected experience."


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 20, 2012)

It better be backwards compatible with the main game. Considering how it was originally meant as an expansion.


----------

